# Updated: Miles doesn't make Liberty Mutal CoTY finals... BOOO!



## TH_Sycamore12

It would be great if we can Coach Miles recognized for the turnaround of the program.

http://www.coachoftheyear.com/#fbid=hQkeFik8Rkv

**Trent is currently 47th (out of 50) on the D-IAA leaderboard.


----------



## sycamore51

My vote's in. I'm a firm believer in Coach Miles!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just voted. He has moved up to 42nd. I've cross posted this on Facebook and Twitter. Please do the same and let's see if we can get Coach Miles into the Top 15 or higher! It would be awesome if we could get him into the Evaluation Phase -- that way they could really see what he's done!


----------



## Sackalot

voted and did the same...he is certainly deserving of recognition!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I just sent out a mass email on the site as well. I'm sure Tom will chime in and he can send it out to his football groups. We need to get Trent into the Top 15!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Just voted and Trent is up to #37.  Everyone vote!!!

Plus, it looks like you can vote mutliple times, just once per day.  Interesting...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He's up to 35th with 43 votes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miles in 33rd with 51 votes.


----------



## TJames

*Chime in?*

Consider me chimed. : > ) 

I voted and have placed the information on both the Indiana State Football Alumni and Indiana State Football Parents pages at that other social website. And I'll send the information with my next Indiana State Football Newsletter.

Maybe we can be like the Democrats in Chicago.....vote early and often. Maybe even dig up a few dead Sycamore fans to vote as well. If it was good enough for the Demos, it should be good enough for us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

32nd place with 70 votes. Needs 16 votes to overtake next person.

Within striking distance:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">28</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Pete Lembo - Elon</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">108</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">29</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Ray Woodard - Lamar University</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">105</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">30</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Jeff McInerney - Central Connecticut State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">95</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">31</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Norries Wilson - Columbia</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">85</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">32</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">70</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## 4Q_iu

Have to like any 'poll' where a daily vote is allowed...!

:bigsmile:  Anyone have a good program to increase the vote?


----------



## niklz62

i like any poll that has Bob Spoo of the 0-8 EIU Panthers with 259 more votes that Coach Miles.  apparently someone in Charleston has a program for voting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EIU just has a great fan following. That said, if you have multiple email addresses, you can vote once daily using each.


----------



## 4Q_iu

niklz62 said:


> i like any poll that has Bob Spoo of the 0-8 EIU Panthers with 259 more votes that Coach Miles.  apparently someone in Charleston has a program for voting.



Wow -- EIU is 0-8?!  Wheels fall off in Charleston or something else?


----------



## Bally #50

Judging the way those FCS polls go, I am surprised EIU hasn't "received votes" as well. The fact that Coach Spoo is ahead of Trent is a travesty~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore51 said:


> My vote's in. I'm a firm believer in Coach Miles!


 


Bally #44 said:


> Judging the way those FCS polls go, I am surprised EIU hasn't "received votes" as well. The fact that Coach Spoo is ahead of Trent is a travesty~


Or that EIU fans are just a little more football crazy then Sycamore fans are.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miles up to 83 votes. 3 away from jumping up another spot.


----------



## TJames

*or that EIU has been more successful in the recent past....*

than our Sycamores....but we're catching up....


----------



## Bally #50

0-8 vs 4-3? I think we PASSED them~


----------



## bent20

Why would an 0-8 team's fan base vote for their coach unless it's an attempt to mock him?

Anyway, just voted. Up to 88 votes now. Should get this posted by Indiana State and Sycamore Sam on Facebook.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

6 votes away from jumping into the Top 30.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Movin' on up... Now in Coach Mile's sights:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mark Hendrickson - Western Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">150</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">24</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Chris Mussman - North Dakota</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">149</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">25</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Phil Estes - Brown</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">141</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">26</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mose Rison - North Carolina Central</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">127</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">27</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Tom Gilmore - Holy Cross</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">125</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">28</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Pete Lembo - Elon</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">108</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">29</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Ray Woodard - Lamar University</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">105</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">30</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">95</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## IndianaState45

voted


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ditto


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just remember that this portion of the voting doesn't close until 12/5 I believe, so be sure to vote daily.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just remember that this portion of the voting doesn't close until 12/5 I believe, so *be sure to vote daily*.



From home _and _work, if you have that ability!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> *Fan Voting - 9/14 to 12/4*
> Our first phase of fan voting. Vote once per day for your favorite coach. The top 15 vote getters from each division will make it to the Evaluation Process phase.
> 
> *Evaluation Phase - 12/5 to 12/12*
> An analysis of our top coaches will be made. Each coach must meet the Coaching Excellence, Sportsmanship and Integrity, Academic Excellence and Community Commitment criteria. And out of these eligible coaches, the top ten from Division IA, as well as the top five from Divisions IAA, II and III will pass through to the Finalist phase.
> 
> *Finalist Fan Voting/Committee Voting - 12/13 to 12/28*
> This is your final chance to vote. You may vote up to once in each division, per day. In addition to fan voting, respected members of the College Football Hall of Fame and National Media will be voting for the coaches they feel most embody our Coach of the Year Criteria.


 
So we're a month behind in this shindig since it started on 9/14. Sycamore Nation did a good job today lifting Coach up in the rankings.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> From home _and _work, if you have that ability!!!


If you have multiple web browsers and email addresses, you can do that too. Say you have IE, Firefox and Chrome installed and 3 different email addresses... you can do that.


----------



## IndianaState45

Anyway to set up acomputer to auto vote?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> If you have multiple web browsers and email addresses, you can do that too. Say you have IE, Firefox and Chrome installed and 3 different email addresses... you can do that.



That worked for me.  Trent is 7 votes out from 28th.


----------



## IndianaState45

Also how about an announcement at the last two home games "ok everyone...get out your iphone/blackberry and go to..... and vote!  Statesman? Alumni Magazine? University wide email from President Bradley? Anyone on here that can bring these ideas up and make them happen?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Coach is up to 28th... new set of victims, err, coaches to surpass:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mark Hendrickson - Western Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">150</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">24</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Chris Mussman - North Dakota</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">149</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">25</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Phil Estes - Brown</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">142</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">26</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mose Rison - North Carolina Central</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">127</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">27</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Tom Gilmore - Holy Cross</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">125</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">28</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">109</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndianaState45 said:


> Also how about an announcement at the last two home games "ok everyone...get out your iphone/blackberry and go to..... and vote! Statesman? Alumni Magazine? University wide email from President Bradley? Anyone on here that can bring these ideas up and make them happen?


That would be awesome if we could get something like that done. Does anyone that reads these boards have that kind of pull? Getting it announced at the game would be HUGE!


----------



## IndianaState45

My "wife" just voted


----------



## IndianaState45

Also, how about a sign posted outside each of the computer labs on campus...something simple that gives students directions "If you believe in what coach Miles has done for our school vote for him now" Step 1. Step 2. Step 3. Repeat each day etc. *Any students on this site that can take ownership of this? *Be sure to include the dates of when  voting is open


----------



## IndianaState45

I say post a link like this to each of our facebook pages...  

Please vote for Indiana State head coach Trent Miles for 1AA Football Coach of the year at this link. You can vote once per day from each computer. http://www.coachoftheyear.com/#fbid=FIDVsQlmhOS


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow 45 if my woman saw I wrote wife in quotations she would be grabbing the wooden spoon to castrate me with...


----------



## Callmedoc

I can try guys...I know alot of peeps at the Statesman...


----------



## bent20

Now up to 28 with 125 votes. Need a whole lot more to sniff the top 15 and Coach deserves it more than some of the others on that list.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mark Hendrickson - Western Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">150</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">24</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Chris Mussman - North Dakota</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">149</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">25</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Phil Estes - Brown</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">142</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">26</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mose Rison - North Carolina Central</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">127</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">27</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Tom Gilmore - Holy Cross</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">126</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">28</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">126</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Now up to 28 with 125 votes. Need a whole lot more to sniff the top 15 and Coach deserves it more than some of the others on that list.


No doubt. I think the fact of this is we've rallied up a ton of votes in one day says we should be able to get him into the Top 15 for the next phase. We've got to remember this doesn't end until 12/4, so we all need to vote religiously each day. If we, along with other Sycamore fans do that, we can shoot him up this chart.


----------



## Bally #50

The Alumni Association just joined the campaign and posted something on FB. Good work guys, this stuff can really work. The only bad thing is that we are a month behind. BELIEVE~


----------



## IndianaState45

True...but look how many of us made an impact today...consistency each day with our core group will get him there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Movin' on up again! Miles is now 8 spots out of the Top 15. Remember the Top 15 is what matters when 12/4 hits because that would put him in the "Evaluation Phase" as mentioned on the site and earlier in the thread. Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooo!

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>462</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText border">16</TD><TD class="col02 greyText border" colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText border">427</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">17</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">333</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">18</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Clint Conque - Central Arkansas</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">291</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">19</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mike Lucas - Southeastern Louisiana</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">271</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">20</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dale Lennon - Southern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">261</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">21</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dick Biddle - Colgate</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">215</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">22</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Joe Taylor - Florida A&M</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">194</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">153</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Movin' on up again! Miles is now 8 spots out of the Top 15. Remember the Top 15 is what matters when 12/4 hits because that would put him in the "Evaluation Phase" as mentioned on the site and earlier in the thread. Let's gooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> <TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>462</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText border">16</TD><TD class="col02 greyText border" colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText border">427</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">17</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">333</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">18</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Clint Conque - Central Arkansas</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">291</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">19</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mike Lucas - Southeastern Louisiana</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">271</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">20</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dale Lennon - Southern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">261</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">21</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dick Biddle - Colgate</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">215</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">22</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Joe Taylor - Florida A&M</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">194</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">153</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


DONE DEAL. Rock on TREES! Boda, pretty special how ALL the Sycamore sites jumped into the frey. You should feel pretty damned good about all of this! My goal is to beat that fricking 0-8 Spoo! That is bulls**t~ NOBODY should be able to compete Halloween week with a name like SPOO!!!!!!


----------



## hammer1

*did*

it 4 trent


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Remember to vote daily! If you have multiple browers installed on your PC, vote in each one with different email addresses. Tweet this. Facebook this. Text this. We need more votes!

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>464</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText border">16</TD><TD class="col02 greyText border" colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText border">427</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">17</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">333</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">18</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Clint Conque - Central Arkansas</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">291</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">19</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Mike Lucas - Southeastern Louisiana</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">272</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">20</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dale Lennon - Southern Illinois</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">262</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">21</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Dick Biddle - Colgate</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">215</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">22</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Joe Taylor - Florida A&M</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">196</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">23</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">177</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Callmedoc

Actually only the top 15 in D1 get in top 5 in D1aa as I read it...


----------



## IndianaState45

Miles in 22nd with 204 votes. Let's put the voting instructions on the big new video board at the Stadium several times during the game and make a big announcement....even if we picked up a few hundred it would be HUGE!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Up to 21st with 260 votes.

DGreen, it says at the top of the Leaderboard page that the top 15 _in each division_ will get into the "Evaluation Phase."  From there, anything can happen, and Trent's story is as good as anyone's!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## bent20

Now 20th with 264. Let's keep it going!


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Actually only the top 15 in D1 get in top 5 in D1aa as I read it...



That's not what it reads at the top.

The top 15 coaches in each division will make the Evaluation Phase, where they will be judged on Coaching Excellence, Sportsmanship and Integrity, Academic Excellence and Community Commitment. The best coach will emerge victorious, but only if they're in the top 15 in their division, so keep voting!


----------



## Callmedoc

Hmm Sorry guys must have misread...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Hmm Sorry guys must have misread...



Were you posting from the Bally again???  You've really got to stop that, young dude...:bigsmile:


----------



## IndianaState45

15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 474 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 433 
17 Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois 337 
18 Trent Miles - Indiana State 297


----------



## Callmedoc

Lol...I wish...I miss the bally...


----------



## IndianaState45

Keep up those votes!

15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 474 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 433 
17 Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois 337 
18 Trent Miles - Indiana State 302


----------



## Bally #50

Time to slew the SPOO~...........and MILES to go before we sleep!


----------



## IndianaState45

Does anyone work for a company big enough to send this out to a couple of hundred or thousand employees (without getting into trouble) and ask for votes? Even a small company would help if we repeated it everyday.


----------



## JustAskin

*Spoo....*

How did he get in here, have you seen him coach????   No ! exactly, he stands in one place the entire game with arms crossed and says nothing. I always thought he was asleep at the games.  i am almost positive that at half time he goes in a takes a nap.:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## niklz62

JustAskin said:


> How did he get in here, have you seen him coach????   No ! exactly, he stands in one place the entire game with arms crossed and says nothing. I always thought he was asleep at the games.  i am almost positive that at half time he goes in a takes a nap.:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:



That's pretty close.  I saw him decide to kick last week but that's about it.

sometimes he has his hands on his knees.


----------



## Bally #50

96 more to reach the next spot. Spoo is now behind Trent!


----------



## bent20

Bally #44 said:


> 96 more to reach the next spot. Spoo is now behind Trent!



130 now to reach the top 15. Miles is at 17 now. Looks like we're not the only ones making a push. Vote, vote, vote!


----------



## bent20

This is not good. Jack Crowe at Jacksonville State is suddenly picking up quite a few votes.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> This is not good. Jack Crowe at Jacksonville State is suddenly picking up quite a few votes.



143 votes out of 15th;  27 from 16th.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Remember, folks - VOTE EVERY DAY!!!  From home, work, other various and sundry email addresses you have!  We've got some work to do to ensure that Trent makes the Top 15.

Tell your mama, tell your papa, and have your kids vote, too!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:

Update:  someone else is voting, too.  Trent is now 180 out of 15th place.  Let's go folks!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We've not only got to get him into the Top 15, but solidly. Top 10 is probably where we need to get him to make sure nobody blows by him on the final day.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick Update:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Bill Curry - Georgia State University</TD><TD class=col04>685</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State</TD><TD class=col04>654</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>621</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>570</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText border">16</TD><TD class="col02 greyText border" colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class="col04 greyText border">479</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">17</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">361</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bent20

Crowe has picked up 100 some votes since I looked at it this morning. Miles has picked up about 20 in that time.


----------



## Bally #50

Time now to eat a little "CROWE"!


----------



## IndianaState45

15 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 598 
16 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 483 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 376


----------



## IndianaState45

Our voting block needs to do two things...stay consistent each day and expand.


----------



## Bally #50

It appears that Jacksonville is "on" to us. They are now moving faster than we are. You're right. We need to widen our fan base (sources).


----------



## bent20

Posted it to everyone I know on Facebook, even those who know nothing about Indiana State football.


----------



## Bally #50

I think it was pretty special that the Alumni Association Facebook site picked up on it as well the ISU-Facebook site as well. Talk about "teamwork"!


----------



## IndianaState45

Steadily gaining...seriously can anyone here get an announcemnt at the game done? Up on the new video board? Signs outside each computer lab on campus? At each computer in the lab with simple instructions? An automatic redirect on the ISU webpage? An auto redirect on Gosycamores.com? C'mon...surely someone on here has that kind of pull. In the statesmen for the next 40 days? we all know Trent has pulled this team out of the deepest hole in the country... He deserves it more than anyone. Period. 

15 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 598 
16 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 483 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 385


----------



## TJames

*Somebody should make some signs and go parading around campus tomorrow,*

at the pregame tailgate and during the game.


----------



## IndianaState45

Stuff some car windows at the game? How about hand out voting instructions at the gate?!


----------



## IndianaState45

Who has vote number 400?

12 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 691 
13 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 674 
14 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 631 
15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 625 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 601 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 399 

If I'm looking at this correctly over the last two days we have moved waaaaaay faster than a lot of teams who had a head start on us. Brown is the exception (probably a surge to pass Crowe). Tomorrow we should move into position to pass a lot of people in this group that's all congested in the 600's.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Currently 17th, with 441 votes.  162 votes from 16th, 196 from 15th...

Let's go people, keep voting!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## bent20

450 now. We're slowing down. Need more votes!


----------



## IndianaState45

Look at that compression above Trent. How do we get another 100 people voting each day? We are moving faster than some...slower than others but generally very steady. Anyone have access to a public library? Go around to all the computers and vote from each one? How about your kids at school in the school computer lab during homeroom? I wonder if they actually check to see if it's a "valid" email address or simply make sure it came from a different IP address. Did anyone do anything different that seemed to work? 

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 736 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 734 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 705 
15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 640 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 603 
*17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 452 *
18 Bob Spoo - Eastern Illinois 349


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I am able to vote twice on the same computer using Firefox and AOL.


----------



## IndianaState45

Anyone here have friends at local radio stations? What about 89.7 WISU. Get the DJ to ask every once in awhile.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndianaState45 said:


> Anyone here have friends at local radio stations? What about 89.7 WISU. Get the DJ to ask every once in awhile.



Any connections with JMV or anyone else in Indy or with the Terre Haute TV stations on the sports segment?  Good idea 45--just building on it.


----------



## IndianaState45

Just 35 votes to 500. 

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 768 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 735 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 714 
15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 678 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 606 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 465


----------



## IndianaState45

*Voting tip for anyone running microsoft... *

I just got an extra vote in today by going to "computer" or "my computer" in the start menu and using it as a browser. It worked! I voted in Explorer, Google Chrome, and in *My Computer or Computer depending on your operating system* At a minimum we should all be getting two votes in each day with that beacause everyone should have "my computer."  

Now I'm trying to do it on my second machine.

Someone else may have mentioned this, but I guess I didn't understand it. If I didn't maybe someone else didn't either. 

Also don't forget you can make a second email at hotmail or gmail for free if you only have one.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We've done some voting, it looks like.  Coach Miles is up to 501 votes, 111 out of 16th, and a mere 182 out of 15th.  We should be able to do those by the end of the weekend!!!  Keep up the voting and let's get our coach some well deserved recognition!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## IndianaState45

Well deserved is absolutely right. 

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 804 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 758 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 724 
15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 682 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 611 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 503


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I'd say todays win would be a pretty good reason to vote!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Update with Miles and the next 5:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>821</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Bill Curry - Georgia State University</TD><TD class=col04>772</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State</TD><TD class=col04>731</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>685</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText border">16</TD><TD class="col02 greyText border" colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText border">611</TD></TR><TR><TD class="col01 greyText">17</TD><TD class="col02 greyText" colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class="col04 greyText">522</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## IndianaState45

Making progress

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 837 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 781 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 735 
15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 687 
16 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 615 
17 Trent Miles - Indiana State 540


----------



## Bally #50

Beau's gotta go!  We're gaining on him~


----------



## IndianaState45

Whoa! made some major moves today! What was different...did someone do something to help out? Whatever it was let's make sure we do it again and again! 

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 851 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 782 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 737 
15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 691 
*16 Trent Miles - Indiana State 647 *
17 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 615


----------



## Bally #50

That's HUGE. Way to go TREES~


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndianaState45 said:


> Whoa! made some major moves today! What was different...did someone do something to help out? Whatever it was let's make sure we do it again and again!
> 
> 12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 851
> 13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 782
> 14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 737
> 15 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 691
> *16 Trent Miles - Indiana State 647 *
> 17 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 615



Yeah, if someone has a secret on this please share it!


----------



## IndianaState45

We should break into the top 15 tomorrow and be knocking on 14 if we stay consistent. We still have over a month and I personally want Trent in the top 5. Nobody deserves this more. We need a full scale assault on this contest. 

1. Stay consistent and don't get lazy
2. Expand our voting base


----------



## IndianaState45

Holy Crap! This went viral...I hope some ISU players or kids got ahold of this...I know I urged some guys on the team to take the lead on it...maybe they did! It's like 50 votes in 30 minutes!!!

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 852 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 782 
14 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 737 
*15 Trent Miles - Indiana State 692 *
16 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 691 
17 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 615


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This afternoon I mass emailed about 5000 people. I don't know if it is a result of that, but I've called on some Notre Dame support since Miles used to coach there under Willingham. I also gave it another round of spamming on Facebook, Twitter, etc.


----------



## IndianaState45

Great! That's huge Jason. Can we get a thread posted on the other sports sections on here as well? Just so it's more visible. I'll work on the current players this week if I stop by practice...that's a voting block of 100 per day. 200 if they use two emails and browsers. Over 30 days that could be 6000 votes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndianaState45 said:


> Great! That's huge Jason. Can we get a thread posted on the other sports sections on here as well? Just so it's more visible. I'll work on the current players this week if I stop by practice...that's a voting block of 100 per day. 200 if they use two emails and browsers. Over 30 days that could be 6000 votes.


I've got something in store for the final home game provided I can get my teenager to cooperate. LOL


----------



## IndianaState45

Awesome!


----------



## TJames

*I talked to some radio people in Terre Haute while I was at the game Saturday*

and asked them to help out. They said that they would.


----------



## IndianaState45

Tom...Is it possible for you to add a standard reminder message with the link to coachoftheyear.com and instructions on how to vote multiple times to the alumni and parent email lists as you send out your updates...stick it at the top or bottom or something like that? That way we keep our most likely voters voting.


----------



## IndianaState45

TJames said:


> and asked them to help out. They said that they would.



That's awesome!


----------



## TJames

*I have also talked to some friends in the radio biz here in Indy*

so we'll see what they do as well.


----------



## TJames

*I've already sent out my newsletter today...but I'll include the voting info*

in my next newsletter Tuesday or Wednesday. I can't sent multiple emails out in a day due to AOL rules. 

I have already sent the voting information out to my alumni group and parents group on that other socal media site that I can't mention here. lol


----------



## Bally #50

14th and 29 votes away from 13th and Bill Curry. I am assuming that is the old Kentucky coach? 47th to 14th in a week. Pretty darned cool~


----------



## bent20

Definitely need to keep it up. It annoys me that YSU is the other MVC team up there. They have the worst conference record. Would love to see us break into the top 10.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miles and the next five:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,379</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,234</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,157</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>874</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Bill Curry - Georgia State University</TD><TD class=col04>786</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>777</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## IndianaState45

C'mon...who's got it? Who's sending us over Curry???

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 877 
13 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 786 
*14 Trent Miles - Indiana State 785* 
15 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 750


----------



## IndianaState45

Curry goes down

12 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 878 
*13 Trent Miles - Indiana State 789* 
14 Bill Curry - Georgia State University 786 
15 Earnest Collins, Jr. - Alcorn State 750


----------



## IndianaState45

Also some people just informed me you can delete your cookies and get in extra votes!


----------



## IndianaState45

Let's push Trent into 12th today! 

Reminder...
1. You can vote from multiple machines (use a different email each time) and multiple web browsers. Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, AOL etc. 
2. Delete your cookies and begin anew with other emails! 

12	Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech	905
*13	Trent Miles - Indiana State	876*
14	Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington	832
15	Bill Curry - Georgia State University	806


----------



## Hammer and Sycamore

IndianaState45 said:


> Let's push Trent into 12th today!
> 
> Reminder...
> 1. You can vote from multiple machines (use a different email each time) and multiple web browsers. Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, AOL etc.
> 2. Delete your cookies and begin anew with other emails!



Do you want him to win or get disqualified? Don't do this, because when they find out people are stuffing votes, they'll either disqualify him or delete all the faked votes.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

There's always Valley Coach of the Year, men.

He has The Cap'ns vote!

:sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Current Top 15

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>9,894</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,296</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>3,438</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,345</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,082</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,036</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,314</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,666</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,396</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,265</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,209</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>914</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>907</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>880</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>851</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Voting ends in one month and a couple of days. Keep on it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Miles is close to slipping back down to 15th place. Looks like Jacksonville State and Eastern Washington fans are waking up.


----------



## bent20

A lot of movement at the bottom of the top 15. Need to keep voting!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

VOTE!!!

Straight ticket - the Sycamore Party!!!

And with Trent, there were no annoying TV commercials!!!  Plus, he's a lot more likeable than most politicians!!!


----------



## TJames

*Be like the Democrats in Chicago.....*

Vote early and vote often!!!!!! And dig up a few dead people to vote too!!!!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Trent needs 43 votes to move into 11the place.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> Trent needs 43 votes to move into 11the place.


Unless something happened, he needs a lot more:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>9,942</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,322</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>3,445</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,386</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,131</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,039</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,343</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,678</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,399</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,309</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,229</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,018</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>977</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>928</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>916</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sycamore Proud

typo--should have said 12th.


----------



## IndianaState45

A tip... was at a Starbucks and couuld keep deleting my cookies over and over.. Iran out of emails. My home PC only let me do it once or twice before they caught on. 

11 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,240 
12 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,019 
*13 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,012 *
14 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 934


----------



## bent20

I've voted everyday for the past week. Hope everyone else can too.


----------



## True Blue

There is now a link on GoSycamores.com to the voting site.


----------



## Hammer and Sycamore

IndianaState45 said:


> A tip... was at a Starbucks and couuld keep deleting my cookies over and over.. Iran out of emails. My home PC only let me do it once or twice before they caught on.
> 
> 11 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,240
> 12 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,019
> *13 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,012 *
> 14 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 934



Yeah, let's get him disqualified even faster!! :sycamores: :sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

True Blue said:


> There is now a link on GoSycamores.com to the voting site.


Nice.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shoot, I just realized something and maybe someone can clear it up. One of the conditions for being a finalist is that you cannot have any "APR penalties assessed to his program by the NCAA in the last two reporting periods." -- Well, I'm not sure how the NCAA reporting periods work, but we were penalized this summer for Miles cleaning house when he took over the program in 2008-09.

This will be a major bummer if what happened two years ago derails recognition this year.


----------



## Sackalot

If that is the case...BOOO on those rules!!  Trent is deserving of, at a minimum recognition for what he and the team are accomplishing on the field and off the field.


----------



## TJames

*That would be ironic since he started the turnaround of the program....*

by booting those players off the team for the best interests of the team.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Shoot, I just realized something and maybe someone can clear it up. One of the conditions for being a finalist is that you cannot have any "APR penalties assessed to his program by the NCAA in the last two reporting periods." -- Well, I'm not sure how the NCAA reporting periods work, but we were penalized this summer for Miles cleaning house when he took over the program in 2008-09.
> 
> This will be a major bummer if what happened two years ago derails recognition this year.



Either way it's still good to vote. It's nice to see him high on the list - the higher the better.


----------



## IndianaState45

From http://www.coachoftheyear.com/Award-AwardCriteria.aspx#fbid=EDSvmkfIaYh

An analysis of our top coaches will be made. Each coach must meet the Coaching Excellence, Sportsmanship and Integrity, Academic Excellence and Community Commitment criteria. And out of these eligible coaches, the top ten from Division IA, as well as the top five from Divisions IAA, II and III will pass through to the Finalist phase. 


Coaching excellence is measured by current season winning percentage, current season ranking, total number of penalties, and year-over-year improvement in both winning percentage and team ranking. Each of these categories is also measured against respective conference averages for each team to account for overall strength of conference and variations among conference officiating crews. 

Sportsmanship and Integrity are measured by total personal foul penalties and integrity violations by head coaches, staff, or any other player, both on and off the field. 

Divisions I and IAA are measured by current academic progress rate (APR) scores, as well as a year-over-year APR score change in comparison to division.

Divisions II and III are measured by the total number of Academic All-Americans in the past three seasons (’09, ’08, ’07).

Community Commitment is measured by community participation by either an individual coach or his team during the 2010 year.


A few thoughts. 1. Our % improvement in winning % is HUGE! 2. Our APR score has also gone up by a huge amount...we got an award for it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated Top 15: 

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,097</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,377</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>3,712</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,557</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,231</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,056</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,433</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,704</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,436</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,324</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,263</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,165</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,103</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,052</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>969</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morning Update:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,112</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,387</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>3,815</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,580</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,248</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,062</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,477</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,708</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,448</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,328</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,273</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,168</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,155</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,073</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>975</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bent20

The Georgia State fan base seems to have conceded, or at least slowed down quite a bit, so we should at the very least, stay in the top 15, but I'd like to see us in the top 10.


----------



## Bally #50

We're NUMBER 12 now!

11  	Danny Rocco - Liberty                   	1,275
12 	Trent Miles - Indiana State 	                1,181
13 	Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 	1,180


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Dropped back to 14th with 1,200 votes.


----------



## Bally #50

Apparently someone else has learned to "cheat" as well as we have.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

*Coach Miles needs your votes - NOW!!!!*

We're not "cheating," we're simply following the rules that the sponsors have set.

COME ON PEOPLE, LET'S VOTE!!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Bally #50

I know we're not. I just feel like I am voting for an American Idol, not our coach (and those are the rules those sponsors have set too). Some of these schools are playing the game a lot better than we are. It is pretty obvious that the schools around us in the voting are watching our progress, just like we are tracking their votes.


----------



## IndianaState45

If you watch the teams above us, many are not moving nearly as fast....there does however seem to be a cluster around us that is moving up together about the same rate. Over the next month I think we will pass a lot of people that had a month head start on us as our vote rate is a lot higher on a daily basis. All the more reason to get Trent in the top 5 for a shootout during the last week. Vote away!


----------



## Sackalot

I thought voting ended today???  Or is it December 4th


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sackalot said:


> I thought voting ended today??? Or is it December 4th


 
December 4th.


----------



## IndianaState45

Look at that compression! Who's got the votes to push past Liberty????

10 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,330 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,310 
12 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,284 
*13 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,283* 
14 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,270 
15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 987


----------



## Bally #50

Hey, Coach Rocco and Liberty DID beat Ball State! Nan, forget it.....BSU couldn't beat Edinburgh. I guess I will throw in another vote~    oops, I need to go to another computer to do it~


----------



## IndianaState45

There we go! Is it me or you guys hungry to knock off Youngstown on here?

10 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,334 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,314 
*12 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,285 *
13 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,284 
14 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,270 
15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 987


----------



## Bally #50

10 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,343 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,316 
12 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,296


----------



## KAPat1865

Bally #44 said:


> BSU couldn't beat Edinburgh.



HEY BALLY..don't knock Edinburgh, they have a KILLER outlet mall...

jk your right, BallU is TERRIBLE!
:sycamores:


----------



## Bally #50

Love to shop there. And that is where ISU Hall of Famer Steve Hollenbeck lives too...but I think that covers it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Update:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,134</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,441</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,027</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,650</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,314</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,072</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,562</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,725</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,462</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,409</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,378</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,347</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,299</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,296</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech</TD><TD class=col04>994</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bent20

Just took 10th place and passed YSU's coach! Woohoo!!! Let's keep the votes coming. Can't believe we're up to 1,418 now.


----------



## CSapp

I created an event on Facebook to tell all my friends about voting. If everyone did that I'm sure we'd pick up some additional votes


----------



## Sycamore624

Would be nice to see the local media outlets (Tribune,tv stations and radio stations) start promoting this 24/7!


----------



## IndianaState45

I told Jason Penske from channel 2 sports about it the other night. Asked him to promote it soon. Hopefully he will.


----------



## IndianaState45

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,138 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,445 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,070 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 3,667 
5 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,335 
6 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,073 
7 Rob Ash - Montana State 2,573 
8 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,727 
9 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 1,465 
*10 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,437 *
11 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,413 
12 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,402 
13 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,303 
14 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,301 
15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 1,001


----------



## IndianaState45

Keeler keels over! 

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,142 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,449 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,075 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 3,667 
5 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,340 
6 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,073 
7 Rob Ash - Montana State 2,585 
8 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,728 
*9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,469 *
10 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 1,467 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,425 
12 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,413 
13 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,305 
14 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,301 
15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 1,007


----------



## Bally #50

IndianaState45 said:


> Keeler keels over!
> 
> 1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,142
> 2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,449
> 3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,075
> 4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 3,667
> 5 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,340
> 6 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,073
> 7 Rob Ash - Montana State 2,585
> 8 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,728
> *9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,469 *
> 10 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 1,467
> 11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,425
> 12 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,413
> 13 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,305
> 14 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,301
> 15 Watson Brown - Tennessee Tech 1,007


Time to HARP on Harper and make an ASH out of Rob!


----------



## True Blue

St. Pat's school here in Terre Haute included instructions on  how and where to vote in their newsletter!  Pretty cool I thought.


----------



## Sackalot

Alright St. Pats!!  Thats good stuff...my daughter was baptized there....always knew I liked that parish


----------



## IndyTreeFan

It's great to see St. Pat's doing that!  I remember when I was in elementary school, when we had all our work done, we would go grab a stack of Pizza Hut All-Star Game ballots and vote for Larry Bird (and Harry Morgan).  Really made us kids feel like we were part of the team!!!

Way to go St. Pat's!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> It's great to see St. Pat's doing that!  I remember when I was in elementary school, when we had all our work done, we would go grab a stack of Pizza Hut All-Star Game ballots and vote for Larry Bird (and Harry Morgan).  Really made us kids feel like we were part of the team!!!
> 
> Way to go St. Pat's!!!
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


That's pretty special if you ask me. I do feel an attachment to this team coming from the Hautians. We might be surprised tomorrow if the TH residents come out in big numbers on a crisp autumn day to see something special happen at MS. UNI is an opponent we have a had a tough time with from the get-go so this is not going to be any kind of walk over. My guess is that the guys will be ready to play and let's face it, the psyche of players can do great things if controlled. Schools like St. Pat's go a long way to mend that gap between town and gown. Hopefully they have done a couple dozen Hail Mary's for our team as well~


----------



## IndianaState45

Very cool indeed. We all need to commit to finding one group of people like that, maybe a classroom, maybe a whole school, maybe a small company. Maybe we post fliers with voting instructions at all the local libraries. Be vocal on here. *What are you doing to help other than voting (which of course is very important!) ??? *

I spent an hour in a library today voting repeatedly. Spoke with Jason Penske (Channel 2 Sports) the other day about getting the word out on his show.


----------



## idlechat

9th place with 1,534 votes!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,153</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,469</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,133</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,702</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,372</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,074</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,622</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,731</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,558</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,476</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,437</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,416</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,323</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,308</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>1,029</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated:

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,166</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,484</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,168</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,733</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,404</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,078</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,661</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,733</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,593</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,503</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,484</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,459</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,351</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,323</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>1,183</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bent20

Firmly in 9th place now, closing in on 8th then we have some major climbing to do. We can do it though we're piling up votes faster than anyone else. Everyone has to keep voting everyday though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated: 

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,188</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,563</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,212</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,761</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,082</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,814</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,740</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,692</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,548</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,499</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,480</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>1,444</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,364</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,349</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## gotrees

1	Russ Huesman - Chattanooga	        10,201
2	Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern	5,576
3	Andy Talley - Villanova          	4,223
4	Jerry Moore - Appalachian State	3,770
5	Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State	3,444
6	Mickey Matthews - James Madison	3,084
7	Rob Ash - Montana State	        2,837
8	J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin	1,744
9	Trent Miles - Indiana State	        1,725
10	Eric Wolford - Youngstown State	1,549


----------



## bent20

10 votes away from 8th place, but then it's more than 1,000 votes to the next coach and school on the list. Have to keep at it!


----------



## IndianaState45

Done.... but let's not get complacent, Jenkins is climbing fast behind us. 

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,205 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,618 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,242 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 3,782 
5 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,492 
6 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,086 
7 Rob Ash - Montana State 2,862 
*8 Trent Miles - Indiana State 1,756* 
9 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,752 
10 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 1,679 
11 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,551 
12 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,549 
13 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 1,521 
14 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,380 
15 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,359


----------



## bent20

Jenkins has now shot up the list and passed us for 8th. Everyone needs to remember to vote. I almost forgot today.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

*We need votes!!!*

Come on, folks, some other schools are onto us!  We've been eclipsed by the coach at Bethune-Cookman, and the guy right behind us is moving up.  Everyone needs to vote.  Remember the old Chicago mantra - VOTE EARLY, VOTE OFTEN!!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> Come on, folks, some other schools are onto us!  We've been eclipsed by the coach at Bethune-Cookman, and the guy right behind us is moving up.  Everyone needs to vote.  Remember the old Chicago mantra - VOTE EARLY, VOTE OFTEN!!!!
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


Don't those B-C people have ANYTHING better to do?????

7 Rob Ash - Montana State                                         3,040 
8 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman                               2,073 
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State                                       1,864 
10 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin                                1,778


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated: 

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,252</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>5,806</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,469</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>3,899</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,583</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>3,190</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,092</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>2,175</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>1,932</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,782</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>1,743</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,686</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>1,632</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,567</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,386</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## niklz62

i think its wierd that the top few guys havent really got any new votes for a while.  maybe someone got tired of jumping from computer to computer at the lab?


----------



## TJames

*If Auburn's Cam Newton is declared ineligible,*

will Gene Chizik be taken off the Division I list of coach of the year candidates? He's leading the Division I votes in the Liberty Mutual Coach of the Year so far.


----------



## Sackalot

its all over facebook now...just saw posts from the Class of 2014 fan page, ISU fan page and alumni assoc. again.  That reaches at least 4000 different people (possibly more).  Lets see if there is a jump in voting tonight.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,260 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,848 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,490 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 3,935 
5 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,602 
6 Rob Ash - Montana State 3,262 
7 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,093 
8 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 2,335 
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,007 
10 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,844 
11 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,787 
12 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,749 

Keep 'em coming, folks!!!  Now is no time to slow down...:naughty:

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Boy, have we slacked off.  Those people from Bethune-Cookman are kicking our butts!!!  Trent was ahead of that guy a couple of days ago!  Come on, people - *VOTE!!!  *It would be nice to move into the top 5 by the time voting ends!

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,309 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,943 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,648 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 4,008 
5 Rob Ash - Montana State 3,853 
6 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,652 
7 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,099 
8 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 2,801 
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,128 
10 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,942 
11 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 1,807 
12 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 1,803 
13 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,720 
14 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 1,640 
15 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,425


----------



## Bally #50

Bethune-Cookman has definitely learned how to PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## mohoops247

I'm voting multiple times every day....let's keep at it guys.  Some schools have shown that they can get hundreds of votes in a short amount of time, so we need to build as big a cushion as we can before this thing ends.  I have a feeling there will be a big push from some schools toward the very end.


----------



## bent20

Haven't missed a day yet.


----------



## IndianaState45

Looks like we are making progress against the people in the 3-4k range. Obviously we have to keep pounding away each day and cut into that lead. I've voted 10 times today.22 days left !!!!!

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,312 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,950 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,655 
4 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 4,024 
5 Rob Ash - Montana State 3,868 
6 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,658 
7 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,099 
8 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 2,846 
*9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,152 *
10 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,951


----------



## IndianaState45

Ok 1st winning season since the mid 90's with a game to go and possibly an at large bid to the playoffs....vote vote vote!


----------



## IndianaState45

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,328 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 5,969 
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,671 
4 Rob Ash - Montana State 4,065 
5 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 4,054 
6 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,680 
7 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,103 
8 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 2,938 
*9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,212* 
10 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,955


----------



## IndianaState45

Making progress....basically we are still voting and others are not...keep it up! We need a strong consistent week to get close to some people we can pass. Then we'll have 2 weeks after the season to push Trent into the top 5.

Does anyone else notice that the records for the top 10 teams are not as good as one would expect? I mean for us being 6-4 is like winning a national title...but what about these other guys? Sam Houston State? James Madison? I mean I have to wonder how many of these teams get knocked out of a top 5 finalist spot simply because the winning record isn't there. Our Sycamores are an entirely different story in my opinion...it's a cinderella year for sure. WE HAVE A REAL SHOT AT THIS AWARD.....Top Five? For Sure!!! ...A winner??? Can we get the community fired up enough to vote??? Let's see!

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,350       (6-4)
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 6,025      (6-4)
3 Andy Talley - Villanova 4,706                  (6-4) 
4 Rob Ash - Montana State 4,217              (8-2)
5 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 4,105     (9-1)
6 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,722      (5-5)
7 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 3,177    (10-0)
8 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,106   (5-5) 
*9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,308 *   (6-4)
10 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 1,981 (8-2)


----------



## Sackalot

Link was included in the Alumni Association email that went out to all alumni that ISU has good email addresses for!  Also, it is linked from every ISU facebook group and fan page.  It is getting out there...now just need to keep reminding people to vote.  I have been voting twice everyday from home and from work...can't seem to get things figured out to do it more than that!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I have been able to vote 2X daily--sounds medicinal doesn't it?  I use Firefox and an AOL account;  no problems voting on each account each day.  If you go in and delete cookies, you can vote more than once on each account.  That's a time consuming pain, but seems to work.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,420</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>6,132</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,890</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>4,564</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>4,218</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,796</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>3,708</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,116</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,488</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>2,113</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>2,059</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,876</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,822</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,769</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,467</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> <TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>10,420</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>6,132</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>4,890</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>4,564</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>4,218</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>3,796</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>3,708</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,116</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>2,488</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>2,113</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>2,059</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>1,876</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>1,822</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,769</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,467</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Some of the other schools are starting to make a push. Crowe is gaining votes fast.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Trent is about 500 votes out of 8th place at 9:30 on Thursday evening.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore Proud said:


> Trent is about 500 votes out of 8th place at 9:30 on Thursday evening.



Now it's about a 470 votes spread but the Jax State coach (#10) is closing

VOTE EARLY VOTE OFTEN


----------



## bent20

We're going to fall back to 10th soon. Jacksonville State is really gaining on us.


----------



## IndianaState45

Just over 400 out of 8th. 14 days to go! 

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,568 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 6,291 
3 Rob Ash - Montana State 5,331 
4 Andy Talley - Villanova 5,284 
5 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 4,793 
6 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 4,383 
7 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 3,914 
8 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,141 
*9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,734 *
10 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 2,687


----------



## IndyTreeFan

*Get out the vote!!!*

We're in danger of Coach Miles falling a spot if we don't get everyone to vote!  Click those mice and vote!!!  NOW!!!  :wordyo:


----------



## Bally #50

8 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,150 
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,838 
10 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 2,758 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 2,365 

11-22    5:25pm


----------



## Gotta Hav

Chalk up another vote for Trent!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

WE HAVE FALLEN A SPOT PEOPLE!!!  WE NEED SOME URGENT VOTING!!!!  TELL YOUR MAMA!  TELL YOUR PAPA!  TELL YOUR SPOUSE!!!

8 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,154 
9 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 2,966 
10 Trent Miles - Indiana State 2,913 
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 2,414 
12 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 2,025 

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Historical Perspective Endorses Miles*

"Historical Perspective" endorsed MIles for 2010 Liberty Mutual Coach of the Year in Sunday's Tribune-Star.


----------



## bent20

The votes have definitely slowed somewhat. Seems like we have about 50-100 people voting steadily each day, but we've picked up 200 to 300 votes on good days.


----------



## IndianaState45

Surging! Surely we can drumb up 12 votes before bed. 

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,673 
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 7,016 
3 Rob Ash - Montana State 6,334 
4 Andy Talley - Villanova 6,175 
5 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 5,142 
6 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 4,831 
7 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 4,002 
8 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,158 
9 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 3,012 
*10 Trent Miles - Indiana State 3,001 *


----------



## bent20

Trent took ninth place back, although only by nine votes at the moment!


----------



## bent20

Only about 15 votes in the past 24 hours for Miles and just 85 since Wednesday. I know it's the holiday weekend and some folks might be away from their computers, but we should still be getting more votes than that. At least we're still holding onto 9th place, but we could have easily put Trent passed James Madison's coach by now with more voting.


----------



## bent20

Just 35 votes since my last post. Jack Crowe finally blew past us, but we're still closing on the James Madison coach, who appears dead in the water.


----------



## IndianaState45

8 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 3,243 
9 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,176 
10 Trent Miles - Indiana State 3,175


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1 Russ Huesman - Chattanooga 10,751
2 Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern 7,955
3 Rob Ash - Montana State 7,688
4 Andy Talley - Villanova 6,461
5 Jerry Moore - Appalachian State 5,300
6 Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman 5,160
7 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 4,076
8 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 3,243
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 3,182
10 Mickey Matthews - James Madison 3,176
11 Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington 2,502
12 K.C. Keeler - Delaware 2,112
13 J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin 2,091
14 Eric Wolford - Youngstown State 1,842
15 Danny Rocco - Liberty 1,604

Just 4 days left!


----------



## Bally #50

I am TELLING you, those Bethune-Cookman people have to get a life. They have impressed me, nonetheless. Go TRENT, we love you, you're the best!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Only a few more days left to vote guys.  Lets try and make a little push and jump up a few more spots!


----------



## IndianaState45

151 votes to pass Crowe (again).  If I recall correctly this current vote is to get Trent as a top 5 finalist right? So many of the teams ahead of us actually had subpar years and are generally just big FCS programs with lots of fans. If this thing has any merit Trent will beat them out for sure and be a top 5 finalist based on what he has done and how he has done it. I sincerely think he has a chance to be a top 5 finalist let’s get him there! Keep pushing. Have a voting marathon with your “friends”...whatever. Let's finish this ... *4th Quarter Boys! *

7 Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State 4,106 
8 Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State 3,451 
9 Trent Miles - Indiana State 3,300


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nope, this first round is to keep them in the Top 15.


----------



## IndianaState45

Right...we keep him in the top 15...then doesn't the selection committee pick 5 finalists to vote on?


----------



## 4Q_iu

*The award process...*



IndianaState45 said:


> Right...we keep him in the top 15...then doesn't the selection committee pick 5 finalists to vote on?



http://www.coachoftheyear.com/Award-AwardCriteria.aspx#fbid=hzsvRSxzsyg

Top 15 are evaluated and then voting occurs again -- I didn't see a winnowing to 5 before the final vote.


----------



## IndianaState45

http://www.coachoftheyear.com/Award-AwardCriteria.aspx#fbid=hk2s_UirPHG 

Check this out... It does narrow to 5 top coaches then we vote again. Good news is a lot of the criteria to put Trent into the top five are areas we have improved probably more than anyone else. Winning percentage improvement (600% isn't bad), rank improvement, APR improvement (he won an award already for this in the conference) Even things like conference competitiveness are used to level the field. I think he'll be a finalist for sure. *Make sure on your final votes this week you leave a comment on what Trent has meant to the Sycamore Nation over the last three seasons.* It can't hurt to leave a few of those for the selection committee to read.


----------



## TJames

*I think some former players are planning to have a vote-in on saturday....*

at least that's what I heard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>12,115</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>10,075</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>9,524</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>6,736</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>5,874</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>5,720</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>4,138</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>3,653</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>3,401</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,192</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>2,755</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>2,254</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>2,232</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,857</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,786</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think it is safe to say that he is going to be okay and in the Top 15. Hopefully he is selected as one of the Top 5. I think we should be proud that we've led this charge and that it will (hopefully) lead to even more recognition for our program. These things are great selling points for Trent and the staff.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Trent finished in 9th place... onto the Evaluation Round! We will know on December 13th if Trent has made it to the Finalist Phase.

<TABLE class=coachesTable cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=col01>1</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Russ Huesman - Chattanooga</TD><TD class=col04>12,337</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>2</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Rob Ash - Montana State</TD><TD class=col04>10,362</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>3</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jeff Monken - Georgia Southern</TD><TD class=col04>9,801</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>4</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Andy Talley - Villanova</TD><TD class=col04>6,809</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>5</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Brian Jenkins - Bethune-Cookman</TD><TD class=col04>6,015</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>6</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jerry Moore - Appalachian State</TD><TD class=col04>5,868</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>7</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Willie Fritz - Sam Houston State</TD><TD class=col04>4,184</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>8</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Jack Crowe - Jacksonville State</TD><TD class=col04>3,677</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>9</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Trent Miles - Indiana State</TD><TD class=col04>3,436</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>10</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Mickey Matthews - James Madison</TD><TD class=col04>3,200</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>11</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Beau Baldwin - Eastern Washington</TD><TD class=col04>2,859</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>12</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>K.C. Keeler - Delaware</TD><TD class=col04>2,287</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>13</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>J.C. Harper - Stephen F. Austin</TD><TD class=col04>2,250</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>14</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Eric Wolford - Youngstown State</TD><TD class=col04>1,863</TD></TR><TR><TD class=col01>15</TD><TD class=col02 colSpan=2>Danny Rocco - Liberty</TD><TD class=col04>1,848</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## new sycamore fan

Based on the 15 listed, I think Coach Miles has a good chance to be a finalist.  I'm going 1, 2, 5, 8, and 9 for the finalists.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Trent didn't make it as a Finalist. Nice job though everyone!


----------



## bent20

That's disappointing since I think he certainly had the credentials to be in there. Great effort though by everyone who voted and did so frequently. It was nice to see everyone rally around coach and this year's team.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Disappointed he didn't make it.  However, to us and all people who love the Trees, he is without a doubt the Coach of the Year!!!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Sackalot

well he is coach of the year in my eyes!


----------



## landrus13

At least he got Coach of the Year for the MVFC.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> At least he got Coach of the Year for the MVFC.



He was also selected as the Region # 4 Coach of the Year by the AFCA (Coaches Association)


----------



## Sycamore Proud

4Q_iu said:


> He was also selected as the Region # 4 Coach of the Year by the AFCA (Coaches Association)



More meaningful to be recognized by your peers than by the fans who are aware of an internet poll, wouldn't you say?  Without a doubt!


----------

